#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ματίσεις υποστυλωμάτων

## Theoas

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω που μπορώ να βρω κανονισμό που να περιγράφει που επιτρέπετε και που όχι να κανείς ματισεις.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς, αν θέλεις να γράψεις την ειδικότητα γράψε την σωστά.
Π.χ. Αρχιτέκτονας Μηχανικός ή Πολιτικός Μηχανικός ή ...
Το σκέτο "Μηχανικός" δεν λέει τίποτα.

Δεύτερον, το θέμα το άνοιξες στις μεταλλικές κατασκευές.
Ματίσεις, δηλαδή ενώσεις με παράθεση, διαμήκων ράβδων δομικών στοιχείων από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα μήπως εννοείς;

----------


## Antaios

Kαλά το άνοιξε Μπαμπίνο στις μεταλλικές.
Π.χ. έχεις υποστυλώματα 9μ.
Άρα συνήθως θα είναι ματισμένα αφού τα σίδερα έρχονται 12 ,15μ. και δε συμφέρει να 
υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό σε ρετάλι.

 Καταρχάς υπάρχει κανονιστικά η σύνδεση αποκατάστασης συνέχειας μέλους με βάση το ΕΝ1993.
Δύσκολα βγαίνει μόνο με τις συγκολλήσεις , συνήθως χρειάζονται και λάμες στα πέλματα και στον
κορμό είτε συγκολλητές είτε κοχλιωτές.

----------


## Xάρης

Κατα αρχάς το όνομά μου είναι Χάρης, όχι "Μπαμπίνο".

Από το ερώτημα δεν προκύπτει ότι αναφέρεται σε μεταλλικούς στύλους.
Αν αναφέρονταν σε μεταλλικά δεν θα έπρεπε να μιλά για αποκατάσταση συνέχειας και όχι μάτιση;
Εν πάση περιπτώσει ας μας εξηγήσει ο ίδιος ο Theoas σε τι αναφέρεται.

----------

